# al qusais



## Goose1985 (Aug 18, 2014)

What's it like to live in? Is it accessible to the city centre etc?


----------



## Croydon (Aug 19, 2014)

Goose1985 said:


> What's it like to live in? Is it accessible to the city centre etc?


It's a quiet(er) place than other parts of Dubai (Marinas, Bur Dubai, etc) to live in. Takes about 20 odd minutes to get to Jumeirah from Qusais, but a bit longer to get to Marinas, Emirates Hills, Etc...(E311 Highway formerly known as Emirates Road connects to all these major routes and is easily accessible from Qusais.)
I've been a resident in Qusais for over 15 years now :nod:


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

Goose1985 said:


> What's it like to live in? Is it accessible to the city centre etc?


I came here last year and like it here. im actually in Nahda (Dubai side)

Earlier when i didnt have a car, i used to travel by bus and Metro. so i didnt find the places far from my home like city centers, parks, etc.

Do pm me know if you are looking for anything in particular.


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

You'd likely be the only Irish person in al qusais!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Camden04 said:


> You'd likely be the only Irish person in al qusais!


... amongst other nationalities from that part of the world.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

It's primarily South Asians and some Arabs. It's fine. Clean and safe. Not as glamorous as other parts of Dubai. Plenty of excellent South Asian restaurants. Housing is much more affordable. 

Metro (green line) runs through Al Qusais but if you live closer to Al Nahda it can be a long walk to the nearest metro station. You'd probably rely on taxis to get to Sheikh Zayed/Garhoud/south end of Dubai, where most of the western expat social scene is. Dubai doesn't have a city centre as we'd term it back home, but many destination areas. 

Al Nahda is between Al Qusais and Sharjah and is probably more mixed in terms of nationalities, especially as Emirates has crew in a number of buildings up there. 



Goose1985 said:


> What's it like to live in? Is it accessible to the city centre etc?


----------



## Jowhara (Aug 10, 2014)

Camden04 said:


> You'd likely be the only Irish person in al qusais!


Actually you'll find plenty of Westerners that part of Dubai from time to time, staying at the various hotel apartments. You'll even find Western (British, Scottish) stewardesses temporarily staying at the hotel apartments. Emirates Air also has staff accommodation in that part of Dubai so you're likely to run into Western stewards and stewardesses.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Jowhara said:


> You'll even find Western (British, Scottish)



Well, we'll find out if that's true in about a month's time!



(hint: the Scottish ARE British....for now..)


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

vantage said:


> Well, we'll find out if that's true in about a month's time!
> 
> (hint: the Scottish ARE British....for now..)


Tee hee.


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

Isn't al nahda just a tad closer to get to SZR and "city center" if op means downtown, etc?


----------

